# Turn off Messaging by default



## alaric (Jan 18, 2002)

i'd like to suggest that you turn off the Messaging on someone posts feature off by default.  The first thing i did was try to test an avatar on a test thread and i got spammed with other people testing as well, while i might see it being useful  if it was for threads i had started, even then it would probably be more annoying than anything else.

To have the first experience after posting on the boards being spammed by the reply it could turn people off to the new boards.  It also generates a large amount of somewhat useless mail, which wastes bandwidth.  Go ahead and leave the feature in, just turn it off by default


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

We haven't been able to find the toggle that does that!  If any gurus knows where that might be located, let us know.  I think we all agree....


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

it seems that the only way to do that is to run phpMyAdmin and type

UPDATE user SET emailnotification=0

EDIT: sorry, that resets every _registered_ user to "no"


To set the default to "no" you have to edit the "registeradult" template.

under where it says "Use 'Email Notification' by default" change

```
<input type="radio" name="emailnotification" value="yes" checked> yes
<input type="radio" name="emailnotification" value="no"> no
```
to read

```
<input type="radio" name="emailnotification" value="yes" > yes
<input type="radio" name="emailnotification" value="no" checked> no
```

you'll be swapping the "checked" attributes from one option to the other.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Nope, got it!  Left-handed Hummingbird walked me through editing the template.  It should now be set to "no" as a default. (If this isn't the case, someone tell me!)


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

damnit, I just wrote that long edit for nothing!


----------

